# Alternative to A-MAZE-N Pellets



## old smokey nj (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I have an A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker, and need to get more pellets. There are other brands on Amazon that have excellent ratings, no binders, fillers, etc., and are considerably cheaper. Some are 1/4 the price of A-MAZE-N brand!!!

Does anyone have any advice on any other brand(s) they may have used - good, bad , or indifferent? I'm smoking a lot more these days, and my better half, though she enjoys all my creations, keeps an eye on the bank account!!


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 18, 2019)

My grandfather had a saying: "the quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten." 

Most reports about other pellets is that they produce inferior-tasting smoke. Many of the cheap pellets are for pellet smokers, where the main reason for the pellets is to produce the heat, not produce pleasant tasting smoke.

The AMNPS uses such a small number of pellets per smoke -- certainly compared to a pellet smoker like a Traeger -- that I really don't think the difference in price will amount to a hill of beans.

Finally, search this forum and you'll find a HUGE number of threads about pellets, including reports on what binders are used, smoke taste, "smokeability" (do they go out?), etc.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2019)

AMAZN pellets are the best...  I've been using them for 7 years...
Calculate your cost....   I always buy $50 worth of stuff from Todd so shipping is free...  I also wait for a 20% off sale....

A-MAZE-N-PELLETS STANDARD - 2LB 

Standard BBQ Pellet Flavors:


Cherry
Hickory
Maple
Oak
Pitmaster's Choice - Cherry, Hickory, & Maple Blend
*MSRP: $7.99*

Our Price: $6.99
*
Sale Price: $5.99 X 10 = $59.99*
_*
You save $2.00!*_






A-MAZE-N-PELLETS STANDARD - 20LB 

Standard BBQ Pellet Flavors:


Cherry
Hickory
Maple
Oak
Pitmaster's Choice - Cherry, Hickory, & Maple Blend
*MSRP: $44.99*

Our Price: $39.99
*
Sale Price: $24.99*
_*
You save $20.00!*_






*59.99-24.99 = $35 savings*
*Plus, if you order more stuff to get to $50, you ship for free...*
*Sooo, 40#'s for $50.... $1.25 per pound......   vs...  2#'s for $6 + shipping....*

*generally my smokes will last about 4 hours...  That's ~ 1/2 of the AMNPS...  So to smoke a load of meat it cost about $0.60....  I generally smoke 2 butts or a large turkey..  they weigh about 20#'s each...   *
*Breaking that down further, that's about $0.03-0.05 per pound for a quality smoking product.... *
*That is a no brainer...*


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 18, 2019)

OSNJ, I also only buy Todds pellets, you get a great product!


----------



## bregent (Mar 18, 2019)

Virtually all BBQ pellets are made from 100% hardwood with no binders. The term 'no fillers' that some brands have on the bag can cause confusion. Although they all are made from hardwood, some pellets use a small amount (30% for example) of the flavor wood listed on the bag, while the balance is made up of a neutral wood like oak or alder. So 'no filler' does not necessarily mean 100% flavor wood. 

But some brands like Lumberjack, Cookin Pellets, Smoke Ring and others, sell 100% flavor wood pellets. These are every bit as good as Todds and can be much less expensive if you willing to buy in larger quantities. The reason Todds can be more expensive is that he is selling small quantities primarily to folks that use small amounts in tubes and trays.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2019)

I  prefer to support a long time member here who is also a staff member...


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 18, 2019)

bregent said:


> Virtually all BBQ pellets are made from 100% hardwood with no binders. The term 'no fillers' that some brands have on the bag can cause confusion. Although they all are made from hardwood, some pellets use a small amount (30% for example) of the flavor wood listed on the bag, while the balance is made up of a neutral wood like oak or alder. So 'no filler' does not necessarily mean 100% flavor wood.
> 
> But some brands like Lumberjack, Cookin Pellets, Smoke Ring and others, sell 100% flavor wood pellets. These are every bit as good as Todds and can be much less expensive if you willing to buy in larger quantities. The reason Todds can be more expensive is that he is selling small quantities primarily to folks that use small amounts in tubes and trays.


I agree. many quality choices are available at a fraction of the price.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 18, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I  prefer to support a long time member here who is also a staff member...



Agreed and try and get Todd's Customer Service from Lowes, Home Depot or Cookin Pellets!...JJ


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 18, 2019)

old smokey nj said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have an A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker, and need to get more pellets. There are other brands on Amazon that have excellent ratings, no binders, fillers, etc., and are considerably cheaper. Some are 1/4 the price of A-MAZE-N brand!!!
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on any other brand(s) they may have used - good, bad , or indifferent? I'm smoking a lot more these days, and my better half, though she enjoys all my creations, keeps an eye on the bank account!!



B&B pellets are awesome.  available at Walmart in 20lb bags for a fraction of the cost....
Don't be afraid to try them.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 18, 2019)

bregent said:


> Virtually all BBQ pellets are made from 100% hardwood with no binders. The term 'no fillers' that some brands have on the bag can cause confusion. Although they all are made from hardwood, some pellets use a small amount (30% for example) of the flavor wood listed on the bag, while the balance is made up of a neutral wood like oak or alder. So 'no filler' does not necessarily mean 100% flavor wood.
> 
> But some brands like Lumberjack, Cookin Pellets, Smoke Ring and others, sell 100% flavor wood pellets. These are every bit as good as Todds and can be much less expensive if you willing to buy in larger quantities. The reason Todds can be more expensive is that he is selling small quantities primarily to folks that use small amounts in tubes and trays.



BBQ Grillers Gold are so an excellent choice.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 18, 2019)

Last pellets I bought came from Owens BBQ . Not sure where Marty gets his pellets ( I have an idea ) but far better than any others I have bought from local retail  . Next order will be from Todd .


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 19, 2019)

I buy my dust and pellets from Todd. Since I only use them for cheese and salmon one order lasts a year or two. It's easier for me to store the smaller bags and I like using proven quality product. 

Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 19, 2019)

Years ago I bought some Q-matz from Todd , I had ordered something incorrectly and he  called me personally to rectify the order. That is customer service!


----------



## old smokey nj (Mar 19, 2019)

Well I appreciate all the feedback, and I certainly like to support our own. I will be buying in bulk, so Todd's may be a good option (thanks Dave!). I may check out Bill's option and try a side by side comparison.

And thanks to everyone for getting back to me - that's why I love this forum!!!


----------



## zwiller (Mar 19, 2019)

bregent said:


> Virtually all BBQ pellets are made from 100% hardwood with no binders. The term 'no fillers' that some brands have on the bag can cause confusion. Although they all are made from hardwood, some pellets use a small amount (30% for example) of the flavor wood listed on the bag, while the balance is made up of a neutral wood like oak or alder. So 'no filler' does not necessarily mean 100% flavor wood.
> 
> But some brands like Lumberjack, Cookin Pellets, Smoke Ring and others, sell 100% flavor wood pellets. These are every bit as good as Todds and can be much less expensive if you willing to buy in larger quantities. The reason Todds can be more expensive is that he is selling small quantities primarily to folks that use small amounts in tubes and trays.



+1;  Very well said.  I thought the talk of his customer service was overstated.  Last order I threw a suggestion in the comments line and like an hour later I got an email from Todd...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2019)

zwiller said:


> +1;  Very well said.  I thought the talk of his customer service was overstated.  Last order I threw a suggestion in the comments line and like an hour later I got an email from Todd...



Overstated! Lol...The SMF crew is very friendly, but Nobody, Ever, hesitates to call another out on Bull S#!T. If Todd or any other Sponsor does not treat us Right...EVERYONE will hear about it in Minutes! 
To many here, Todd is a Friend, Colleague and the Number One Sponsor. If anything Todd handles is not Right, He will make it right in short order...JJ


----------



## old smokey nj (Mar 19, 2019)

I think zwiller may have meant "understated"...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2019)

daveomak said:


> AMAZN pellets are the best...  I've been using them for 7 years...
> Calculate your cost....   I always buy $50 worth of stuff from Todd so shipping is free...  I also wait for a 20% off sale....
> 
> A-MAZE-N-PELLETS STANDARD - 2LB
> ...




^^^^Dave pretty much covered it right here^^^^

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2019)

OK...  I found my last order...  Here's what it cost me to order 45# of Todd's pellets...  
Pretty much in line, if not less expensive than others have noted...  with a 20% discount coupon he usually runs several times per year....  

....  $1.25 per pound delivered to my door....  about  $0.31 per 4 hour smoke... 

Check your costs to compare.....


----------



## bregent (Mar 19, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> BBQ Grillers Gold are so an excellent choice.



I'm pretty certain that both Grillers Gold and B&B are not 100% flavor wood - they are made from mostly oak or alder with a smaller percentage of the wood listed on the bag. That's OK for pellet grill, but I would stick with 100% flavor wood pellets for tube or maze smoker. The difference in cost per smoke between any pellet is negligible if you're just using a tube of AMNPS.


----------



## old smokey nj (Mar 19, 2019)

I just went on both Grillers Gold and B & B, and they both say 100% wood, but never mention 100% of the wood you're buying, like hickory, apple, etc. I would think if someone went through the "expense" of making them 100% of the wood you wanted, they would state that, as Todd does on his website - "A-MAZE-N PELLETS are made from 100% Flavor Wood. Each A-MAZE-N PELLET flavor is a 100% natural product with no added fillers, binders or oils. 
For example, if you order Apple, you will receive 100% Apple Wood in a pellet, not 20%-30% Apple Wood and 70%-80% Oak or Alder."

I have seen the light! Now I'll see some smoke!!!! Thanks for pointing out the differences everyone!


----------



## zwiller (Mar 19, 2019)

old smokey nj said:


> I think zwiller may have meant "understated"...



Nope.  Overstated as in "shill".  Thought the same for the love of the AMNPS but decided to try it anyhow and IT WAS as good or better as everyone claimed.  This is rare in today's age.  Maybe I am not conveying this correctly (just ask my wife and friends LOL) but love Todd's stuff and the folks here at SMF.


----------



## bregent (Mar 19, 2019)

old smokey nj said:


> I would think if someone went through the "expense" of making them 100% of the wood you wanted, they would state that,



Correct. All the companies that make 100% flavor wood state that prominently on the bag. If it doesn't say 100% 'whatever' wood, it ain't.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 19, 2019)

My B&B pellets clearly state oak mixed with the flavor wood.
No secret there. 
Point is you can get high quality pellets that provide excellent flavor for an excellent price.
How many people can _really_ tell the difference between 100% flavor wood and a mix?
Could they prove it if they claim they could?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

Correct...B&B pellets are 60% oak or alder with 40% flavor wood....


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 19, 2019)

daveomak said:


> ....  $1.25 per pound delivered to my door....  about * $0.31 per 4 hour smoke*...


I highlighted the key part of Dave's excellent calculations. There's the whole point: if you can get some other chips for half the price, you've saved fifteen cents each time you smoke. 

Does fifteen cents mean anything to anyone these days?

So buying from Todd is the ultimate no-brainer: you support a key person who makes this site such a great place, and you get the best pellets that money can buy (I've not once seen a post that claims some other pellets produce better-tasting smoke).


----------



## old smokey nj (Mar 19, 2019)

Not trying to get anyone upset here, but the original point of my questions was in the differences in brands of pellets. I checked B & B's website, and just did again, and saw no mention of anything other than 100% premium hardwood. It doesn't tell of a mix, or percentage (maybe it does on the bag). And this is why I posted the question - because the websites don't tell you. Which is why I rely on my smoking brethren to help me out.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 19, 2019)

old smokey nj said:


> Not trying to get anyone upset here, but the original point of my questions was in the differences in brands of pellets. I checked B & B's website, and just did again, and saw no mention of anything other than 100% premium hardwood. It doesn't tell of a mix, or percentage (maybe it does on the bag). And this is why I posted the question - because the websites don't tell you. Which is why I rely on my smoking brethren to help me out.



No reason for anyone to get upset.

The point is, don't let anyone tell you that  you have to have "brand x" for vendor "so and so".

if you want 100% flavor wood, by all means, get it.

Absolutely does not mean you can't get an equal or superior product for less money than "brand x" by vendor "so and so".

you drop a few bucks on a bag of pellets you don't care for, you learned a lesson.

Who is to say you'd like the 100% flavor wood offered by a forum sponsor?

you won't know until you try.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

old smokey nj said:


> Not trying to get anyone upset here, but the original point of my questions was in the differences in brands of pellets. I checked B & B's website, and just did again, and saw no mention of anything other than 100% premium hardwood. It doesn't tell of a mix, or percentage (maybe it does on the bag). And this is why I posted the question - because the websites don't tell you. Which is why I rely on my smoking brethren to help me out.


B&B use to list the percentages on their website...they have removed it for some reason.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2019)

I can get silly Drunk on Banker's Club Gin...But...I'd really prefer to treat myself to Tangueray. After all I'm worth it.
Mixed pellets make good smoked Meat. But Todd's 100% Flavor Wood pellets have always made Great Smoked Meat. 
I don't mess with a good thing to save a buck. I'm not rich but it's Hellman's Mayo, Heinz Ketchup and Todd's Pellets...JJ


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 19, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> B&B use to list the percentages on their website...they have removed it for some reason.


I'll have to look at mine that I have in the garage. probably means lower percentage of flavor wood, but who knows?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 19, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> How many people can _really_ tell the difference between 100% flavor wood and a mix?
> Could they prove it if they claim they could?


OK , you asked . This comment is just the truth for me . First bag of pellets I bought from Cabelas , hickory . Then bought a bag of Treager Oak . I noticed a better  burn / smoke with the Oak . 
Recently ordered some stuff from Owens BBQ . Got some pellets for the heck of it . 1lb. bags . 
I could tell the difference just by looking at them in the bag . First smoke with the Owens ,,, was so much better than the other pellets I had been using . Burned clean and had a great smell . Nothing but white ash left in the tube . 
I suspect Owens gets his pellets from  Todd , but I don't know that to be fact . Did a ham with maple and mesquite . Fantastic , flavor , color and the smell ,,,,


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I can get silly Drunk on Banker's Club Gin...But...I'd really prefer to treat myself to Tangueray. After all I'm worth it.
> Mixed pellets make good smoked Meat. But Todd's 100% Flavor Wood pellets have always made Great Smoked Meat.
> I don't mess with a good thing to save a buck. I'm not rich but it's Hellman's Mayo, Heinz Ketchup and Todd's Pellets...JJ



I'll agree with the Heinz Ketchup and Hellman's Mayo,  but prefer Bombay Sapphire over Tanqueray...

Which one of us is right?

I know some people who prefer Hunts Ketchup over Heinz....

Try a selection,  make up your own mind as opposed to automatically going one route because others say so.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 19, 2019)

I have a hard time finding Todd's pellets locally here in Canada--every once in a while I'll luck out, but not often.  I generally use BBQers Delight.  Very happy with them.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2019)

Guy's. You can buy Pellets from any source you wish. It's human nature to promote what they have or own. Ever see a Chevy Guy recommend a F150? Don't mean either guy owns THE ONLY TRUCK WORTH A DAMN! Just ask a Dodge Ram owner...JJ


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 20, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Guy's. You can buy Pellets from any source you wish. It's human nature to promote what they have or own. Ever see a Chevy Guy recommend a F150? Don't mean either guy owns THE ONLY TRUCK WORTH A DAMN! Just ask a Dodge Ram owner...JJ



Yes, but my .35 Remington is a better deer rifle than your...…...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 20, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> Yes, but my .35 Remington is a better deer rifle than your...…...



My Henry All-Weather 45-70?!?! I DON'T THINK SO!!!...JJ


----------



## bregent (Mar 20, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> How many people can _really_ tell the difference between 100% flavor wood and a mix?



That's very true, most folks can't tell the difference. However, some types of wood produce more smoke flavor than others. So while you may not be able to distinguish the species of the wood used, you might be able to tell by how smokey the food is. When using trays and tubes, that really doesn't matter much since you get easily get as much or as little smoke as you want. In a pellet grill (not really the subject of this thread) , which sometimes struggle to get enough smoke flavor, you might want to use 100% flavor wood.  I use 100% hickory so I don't need to use supplemental smoke device in my pellet grill. Other varieties (not counting mesquite) just don't add enough smoke flavor.  It's also what I use in my tray and tubes, cause I got a lot of it around.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 23, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> My Henry All-Weather 45-70?!?! I DON'T THINK SO!!!...JJ


All-weather???

What is that?

My 45 year old Marlin is tough.....
Never needed an umbrella, rain coat, parka... and does just fine.
Just messing with you.
Everyone has an opinion on what is better or best, but it is something you decide for yourself, not because someone told you so....
in the case of the rifles, whatever puts the meat on the table for you.
Speaking of hunting, my venison from the past season is already gone, regret I didn't even try to fill my doe tags.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 23, 2019)

The Henry is hard chromed in and out and a water proof coated hardwood stock. A total worry free rifle. I had a very pretty and ornate Weatherby. I was totally paranoid in rain or heavy brush that it would get scratched or rust. The Freezer is just about empty here too...JJ


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 23, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> The Henry is hard chromed in and out and a water proof coated hardwood stock. A total worry free rifle. I had a very pretty and ornate Weatherby. I was totally paranoid in rain or heavy brush that it would get scratched or rust. The Freezer is just about empty here too...JJ



I got my Marlin for Christmas, I'll never forget... I was in seventh grade, very proud that my parents trusted me with such a tool, unsupervised. I guess I had proven myself, having been given a .22 the Christmas before, and shot woodchucks unsupervised (after proper safety training) with my dad's .30-06 since about 4th grade...

Anyway, I used to get upset with any nick or scratch on my rifles..

Now I look at each scratch and nick and it reminds me of an adventure.

Here is the result of my latest adventure.


----------



## Texan4ut (Apr 1, 2019)

I had bought a bag of B&B Apple before I read that they were not 100% Applewood. I smoked my 1st batch of bacon with it and ther taste was more like Oak than Apple. I have scored a huge bag of 100% Pecan shavings and although I haven't smoked anything with them yet I have been testing them. So far so good. I packed the AMNPS oval tube really tight and got about 4-5 hours smoke, the tray I loaded up and packed it the best I could I lit one side and as it burned the other rows began to burn too. Got about an hour out of that.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2019)

Good score! Where did you source the free pecan shavings from?


----------



## Texan4ut (Apr 1, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Good score! Where did you source the free pecan shavings from?


I found them on Craigslist. The guy is doing some work on a huge slice of a very old pecan turning it into a table top. These are shavings from the router. 55 gallon bag was $20.00. He told me when he was through with the pecan project he will turning some mesquite slabs into fireplace mantles and will have big bags of that too.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2019)

Texan4ut said:


> I found them on Craigslist. The guy is doing some work on a huge slice of a very old pecan turning it into a table top. These are shavings from the router. 55 gallon bag was $20.00. He told me when he was through with the pecan project he will turning some mesquite slabs into fireplace mantles and will have big bags of that too.


Awesome find!


----------



## zwiller (Apr 1, 2019)

Note to self: do not burn shavings in fire pit and sell on Craigslist!


----------



## Tim Nassis (Apr 18, 2019)

I have used these.  They are in Toronto I think they will ship as well.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-bbq-outdoor...gs/1427733265?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Texan4ut (Apr 18, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Note to self: do not burn shavings in fire pit and sell on Craigslist!


I have been trying various methods of burning them. Tube, tray, etc. they burn good give off good smoke and will last a while if I pack the tube really tight with them. and they were cheap.


----------



## b767captain (May 13, 2019)

old smokey nj said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have an A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker...Does anyone have any advice on any other brand(s) they may have used - good, bad , or indifferent? I'm smoking a lot more these days, and my better half, though she enjoys all my creations, keeps an eye on the bank account!!



You might want to read the reviews on https://perfectsmoked.com/best-smoking-pellets/ which ranks their picks for the 9 Best Smoking Pellets brands. I have tried other pellets but still like the A-MAZE-N brand overall. As an aide, for all my guy things (smokers, pellets, guns and ammo, cigars, wine and beer, etc.) I have my own checking (bank) account. 

Best


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 22, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I can get silly Drunk on Banker's Club Gin...But...I'd really prefer to treat myself to Tangueray. After all I'm worth it.
> Mixed pellets make good smoked Meat. But Todd's 100% Flavor Wood pellets have always made Great Smoked Meat.
> I don't mess with a good thing to save a buck. I'm not rich but it's Hellman's Mayo, Heinz Ketchup and Todd's Pellets...JJ


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 22, 2019)

Hellman's??? Can't compare with the gold standard mayo... Duke's!!!


----------



## bregent (Jul 22, 2019)

b767captain said:


> You might want to read the reviews on https://perfectsmoked.com/best-smoking-pellets/ which ranks their picks for the 9 Best Smoking Pellets brands.



Looks like a fake review site to me  - designed only to earn them affiliate link money. I would not trust anything on that site - the article on pellets appears to be written by someone that does not have a clue.


----------



## lathrop (Jul 21, 2020)

daveomak said:


> AMAZN pellets are the best...  I've been using them for 7 years...
> Calculate your cost....   I always buy $50 worth of stuff from Todd so shipping is free...  I also wait for a 20% off sale....
> 
> A-MAZE-N-PELLETS STANDARD - 2LB
> ...


This post addresses my question. which of the pellets out there are suitable for generating smoke rather than being a fuel supply.  I also am interested in the ability to do long cold smoke for salumi making. Anyway  where do I get this 20# sale deal.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 21, 2020)

lathrop said:


> This post addresses my question. which of the pellets out there are suitable for generating smoke rather than being a fuel supply. I also am interested in the ability to do long cold smoke for salumi making. Anyway where do I get this 20# sale deal.



Register an account with Todd at his website and you'll receive them in your email!
https://amazenproducts.com/index.php?route=account/login


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2020)

lathrop said:


> This post addresses my question. which of the pellets out there are suitable for generating smoke rather than being a fuel supply.  I also am interested in the ability to do long cold smoke for salumi making. Anyway  where do I get this 20# sale deal.



I mostly do long cold smokes...  <70F and then for warm smokes, ~110-130F....   And I use Todd's pellet tray....   The BEST cold smoking I've done is converting his pellets to dust...   burns much cooler, about 25F cooler and burns much slower so the smoke is a fine smoke....






						Making dust from pellets...
					

Mr T told me he makes dust all the time for some of his smoking needs..  He ground the pellets in a food processor or something..  I tried it and it seemed a little tough on the machine.. Pellets are HARD !!!.. So I threw them in warm HOT water..  in about 4 minutes they were falling apart...  I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				









						Smoker Tubes & Boxes for Grills, Smokers, BBQ | A-MAZE-N
					

AMAZE with flavor and use AMAZEN smoker tubes or smoker boxes on any pellet, gas, or charcoal grill. Our smoker tubes add real hardwood flavor to anything you put on the grill.




					amazenproducts.com
				









						Wood Pellets and Pellet Dust | A-MAZE-N
					

A-MAZE-N wood pellets and sawdust are made from 100% all natural hardwood with no added fillers, binders, or oils. Single and blended flavors are available.




					amazenproducts.com
				




4 oz. of pellet dust in Todd's pellet tray...   The AMNPS....  The AMNPS holds about 16 oz. of pellets..
5-6 hours of burn time on the dust...  and about 10 hours of burn on the pellets....

..
	

		
			
		

		
	







Pellet dust fresh out of the oven.....








...


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 21, 2020)

lathrop said:


> This post addresses my question. which of the pellets out there are suitable for generating smoke rather than being a fuel supply.  I also am interested in the ability to do long cold smoke for salumi making. Anyway  where do I get this 20# sale deal.


I prefer Dave's homemade dust from pellets for all my cold smoking. It gives a very thin light blue smoke which is perfect for cold smoking Salamis. I actually have some goose and pork jalapeno and cheese snack sticks hanging in the smokehouse to ferment while I roll cold smoke to them.... rolling along @ 86*F; perfect optimum fermentation temp. for the culture I am using. I will hang them in my drying chamber when fermentation is complete and dry them to 40~45% weight loss. Should take 7~10 days...


----------



## lathrop (Jul 21, 2020)

daveomak said:


> I mostly do long cold smokes...  <70F and then for warm smokes, ~110-130F....   And I use Todd's pellet tray....   The BEST cold smoking I've done is converting his pellets to dust...   burns much cooler, about 25F cooler and burns much slower so the smoke is a fine smoke....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last time we "talked it was about winter greenhouse. Thanks for the tech.


----------



## lathrop (Jul 21, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> I prefer Dave's homemade dust from pellets for all my cold smoking. It gives a very thin light blue smoke which is perfect for cold smoking Salamis. I actually have some goose and pork jalapeno and cheese snack sticks hanging in the smokehouse to ferment while I roll cold smoke to them.... rolling along @ 86*F; perfect optimum fermentation temp. for the culture I am using. I will hang them in my drying chamber when fermentation is complete and dry them to 40~45% weight loss. Should take 7~10 days...


Smoked redfish? I am from the PNW. And the only redfish I know are a landlocked salmon in The Kootnae In B.C.  Sounds yummy though.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 21, 2020)

Only time I smoke redfish is when I make smoked redfish dip....


----------



## lathrop (Jul 22, 2020)

sWho is todd.  If we are talking amazn pellets. How do I order them. I am not able to access their website.  I ordered the 5x8 maze on amazon and ran an a test today as it came loaded with pellets.  It took 3 tries o get it burning properly, I ran it for 5 hours and it burned 1 row. I have it in a exterior burn chamber piped into my DIY Smoker.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2020)

Todd Johnson...   The guy who developed and sells the AMAZN products...  With the members testing his products...    He's on the board here...


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2020)

If you go to post #55, and click on link #2 and #3 I put in the post, you should get there.....  OR....






						Smoker Tubes & Boxes for Grills, Smokers, BBQ | A-MAZE-N
					

AMAZE with flavor and use AMAZEN smoker tubes or smoker boxes on any pellet, gas, or charcoal grill. Our smoker tubes add real hardwood flavor to anything you put on the grill.




					amazenproducts.com
				









						Wood Pellets and Pellet Dust | A-MAZE-N
					

A-MAZE-N wood pellets and sawdust are made from 100% all natural hardwood with no added fillers, binders, or oils. Single and blended flavors are available.




					amazenproducts.com
				




...


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2020)

Check him out on this link......



			Search results for query: /search/978539/


----------



## lathrop (Jul 23, 2020)

daveomak said:


> If you go to post #55, and click on link #2 and #3 I put in the post, you should get there.....  OR....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope I get a 403 when I try to go to his site.  or  forbidden.  May be my virus  protection.   also when I search this site for Todd Johnson I get no result.  Thanks for the effort.  If you are in contact ask him to email me.  [email protected]


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2020)

Click the link in post #63....  tjohnson is his moniker...

You should be able to contact him by using the 'envelope' upper right corner of most pages...  
Below is a copy of how this works....



			https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/conversations/add


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 23, 2020)

lathrop said:


> sWho is todd.  If we are talking amazn pellets. How do I order them. I am not able to access their website.  I ordered the 5x8 maze on amazon and ran an a test today as it came loaded with pellets.  It took 3 tries o get it burning properly, I ran it for 5 hours and it burned 1 row. I have it in a exterior burn chamber piped into my DIY Smoker.


Don't be afraid to try a variety of different pellets.

Many good brands are available.


----------



## Jms3564 (Jun 1, 2022)

So now that amazen takes me to pit boss and there are no pellets available on Amazon, what do you guys use? I tried lumberjack and was very disappointed compared to the amazen pellets. I didn't care about the price because they gave a good smoke and were high quality. Not sure what to use now.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jun 2, 2022)

Jms3564 said:


> So now that amazen takes me to pit boss and there are no pellets available on Amazon, what do you guys use? I tried lumberjack and was very disappointed compared to the amazen pellets. I didn't care about the price because they gave a good smoke and were high quality. Not sure what to use now.


First off.  Tell us exactly which LJ pellets you used.  Some are a blend and some are 100% flavor wood.  That may clear things up.

Another possibility is Cookin' Pellets.  Some (or all) of them are 100% flavor wood.

BBQer's Delight sells 100% flavor wood pellets in small bags for tubes and labyrinth trays.  Their big bags are blends.

Butcher & Packer sells 100% flavor wood pellets in 40lb bags.

The only ones I've used are the LJ 100% Hickory and I use them as cooker fuel - not in tubes so far.


----------



## Jms3564 (Jun 6, 2022)

I used the 3# Maple-Hickory-Cherry because I liked the amazen mix. I just had so much trouble getting them lit and getting a good smoke. I do have a fruitwood i could try. I used to be able to lite the pellets for a min and it would be good but even after 5 min of burning the pellets they didn't smoke well


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jun 7, 2022)

You could buy a pound of each of the BBQr's flavors and mix your own.  Todd may well have been buying them and mixing them himself as I doubt he had the ability to make his own pellets.


----------

